# Looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degree



## babyjo (Oct 15, 2013)

I just received news that I was unanimously accepted to Theodore Roosevelt Lodge #219 in Carteret, NJ. I am looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degree on October 28th of this month. 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degre*

Congratulations!


----------



## cbdub405 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degre*

Congrats 

Sent from my SGH-T889


----------



## leonsilva (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degre*

Congratulations 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Bill Rose (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degre*

Congrats


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## ErvAlmighty (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degre*



babyjo said:


> I just received news that I was unanimously accepted to Theodore Roosevelt Lodge #219 in Carteret, NJ. I am looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degree on October 28th of this month.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app



Congrats I do my EA on the 23rd at Genesis Lodge 88 in Pompton lakes,NJ.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Bro_Vick (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degre*



babyjo said:


> I just received news that I was unanimously accepted to Theodore Roosevelt Lodge #219 in Carteret, NJ. I am looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degree on October 28th of this month.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app



Congrats!  One of our plural members is a Past Master from New Jersey, and he has wonderful stories about his time in their Blue Lodge.

Enjoy it!

S&F,
-Vick


----------



## Bhatt (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degre*

Congrats

Bro.Hatten
Pride of the West Lodge #53


----------



## NativeSteel (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degre*

You will like it. Congrats future Brother !


" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## WilliamBixlerOK (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degre*

Congratulations, from Oklahoma

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## masonicdove (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degre*

Congratulations, one more day I know that you are counting down. lol. Even know I remember the anxiousness that I felt along with my cable tow as we waited that first night in the lodge...


----------



## babyjo (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degre*

Thank you all for the kind words of encouragement and congratulations. It's true. I am counting down the days.  I am increasingly overwhelmed with excitement as the day draws near. 

Sent from my LG-D800 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## NativeSteel (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degre*

You are entering into a life long Brotherhood of extraordinary gentlemen

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## babyjo (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degre*

My Fellowcraft Degree is tonight!

Sent from my LG-D800 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degre*

Congratulations to you Brother I take my Fellow Craft degree tonight. How did yours go?


My Freemasonry


----------



## masonicdove (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degre*

Babyjo, congrats on the FC, there is a lot to learn but take it a small bite at a time. Enjoy your journey as a FC, you are one step closer to MM.


----------



## babyjo (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degre*

My Degree went well. I shared the honor with four other Brothers. My Master Mason Degree will likely be after the New Year, so I will have plenty of time to learn the Work. 

Sent from my LG-D800 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## jfol (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degre*

Good for you sir! I too am about to be conferred my first degree. It really is an exciting time for me and my fellow batchmates. Any tips with regards to being proficient? Thanks in advance! 


My Freemasonry


----------



## babyjo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degre*

My advice to you, jfol: Relax and enjoy the experience. Don't rush things. You will do fine. 

Sent from my LG-D800 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## jfol (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degre*

Thank you for the advice good sir! 


My Freemasonry


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degre*



babyjo said:


> My Degree went well. I shared the honor with four other Brothers.



Does NJ do degrees in parallel?  In Texas and California obligation sections are one at a time with the lecture given to all at once.  In Illinois as many as 3 in parallel for a maximum total of 7.  The most I have seen at lodge was 2 obligation sections of 2 candidates each followed by 1 lecture for all 4 candidates.


----------



## babyjo (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degre*

My E.A. Degree was solo. My F.C. was with 4 others. 

Sent from my LG-D800 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Looking forward to my Entered Apprentice Degre*

Yeah in NY for my E.A. And F.C. Me and the same other 3 brothers went through at the same time obligations and lectures


My Freemasonry


----------

